# Brawl Codes



## Cult (Dec 15, 2011)

I'd like to play against some real life people, because I'm tired of playing against CPUs. Plus, I need some help on Endless Brawl.

My Brawl Code: 2363-7665-8953

Also, nothing profane or sexual in your taunts, please.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 15, 2011)

I _could,_ but lag turns me into a evil demon hellbent on destroying anything in its path. Then again, I'm on holiday break so I'll have a lot of free time. I'll think about it!


----------



## Cult (Dec 15, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I _could,_ but lag turns me into a evil demon hellbent on destroying anything in its path. Then again, I'm on holiday break so I'll have a lot of free time. I'll think about it!



Ok, also I edited my first post


----------



## SirRob (Dec 15, 2011)

cultfilmlover said:


> Ok, also I edited my first post


Hey, just because I am a furry, have a fox for a fursona and hentai for my avatar, doesn't mean I'm crazy about sex!


----------



## Cult (Dec 15, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Hey, just because I am a furry, have a fox for a fursona and hentai for my avatar, doesn't mean I'm crazy about sex!



That's not why I edited it.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 15, 2011)

haven't played brawl wifi in forever, but a good place to look for poeple to play online would Allisbrawl


----------



## SirRob (Dec 15, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> haven't played brawl wifi in forever, but a good place to look for poeple to play online would Allisbrawl


But furries


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 15, 2011)

Sure, I'll add you, and add my code to the post in a few moments. just give me some time to do so.


----------



## Cult (Dec 15, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> haven't played brawl wifi in forever, but a good place to look for poeple to play online would Allisbrawl



Never!



This is Tides said:


> Sure, I'll add you, and add my code to the post in a few moments. just give me some time to do so.



I can wait.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 15, 2011)

why not? o.o
also there was a decently sized furry group on AiB, but it just ended up now with poeple who don't really actually play brawl >.>


----------



## Cult (Dec 16, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> why not? o.o
> also there was a decently sized furry group on AiB, but it just ended up now with poeple who don't really actually play brawl >.>



I Just don't.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 16, 2011)

just don't what?


----------



## Cult (Dec 16, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> just don't what?



Just don't want to join that forum.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 16, 2011)

You know what? You know what? You know what?? 1762 2356 0115. BRING IT


----------



## Cult (Dec 16, 2011)

SirRob said:


> You know what? You know what? You know what?? 1762 2356 0115. BRING IT



Alright, your code has been entered, you'll probably need to be on online a lot if you want to play against me.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 16, 2011)

I see you're in a Basic Brawl. Join my room, and you'll be in an _Advanced Brawl._


----------



## SirRob (Dec 16, 2011)

Or you can stay in Basic Brawl, that's fine too. I'll just do my own thing.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 16, 2011)

Or you can leave altogether, that's fine. I didn't really want to play anyway.


----------



## Cult (Dec 16, 2011)

SirRob said:


> I see you're in a Basic Brawl. Join my room, and you'll be in an _Advanced Brawl._





SirRob said:


> Or you can stay in Basic Brawl, that's fine too. I'll just do my own thing.





SirRob said:


> Or you can leave altogether, that's fine. I didn't really want to play anyway.



Triple Post! It is Evil! It is a curse take it away! Anyways, I was waiting for you to add me to your friends


----------



## SirRob (Dec 16, 2011)

Well from all the waiting, I got a bunch of practice in and fixed some input lag issues I was having, so now I'm more ready than ever.

CPU Luigi taunted me twice when he killed me. TWICE!


----------



## SirRob (Dec 16, 2011)

Can you not see me or something? I can see you! This shouldn't be taking so long. The waiting room music is driving me insane.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 16, 2011)

Jigglypuff... I can't breathe, oh my gosh...


----------



## SirRob (Dec 16, 2011)

Well, I'm satisfied. Nice playing with ya.


----------

